# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  للنّقاشِ: مُشكلةُ التّعلُّقِ!!

## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

*بسمِ اللهِ الرحمنِ الرحيم

الحمدُ للهِ والصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ على رسولِ اللهِ وعلى آلهِ وصحبِهِ ومن والاهُ أجمعينَ أمَّا بعد؛
فالسَّلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ تعالى وبركاته،*




*التعلُّق .. مشكلةٌ ومرضٌ عُضال ..**شبَّهَ البعضُ معالجته بمرحلة الفطام للرضيع؛
برغم صعوبتها على الأُمِّ والطِّفلِ إلَّا أنَّهُ لابُدَّ من المرورِ بها وتجاوزها أيضًا !!*


*وقد يُفهمُ أن المقصودَ التعلُّقُ بينَ شابٍّ وفتاة،* *أو حتَّى بينَ أصحابِ العلاقاتِ الشَّاذّة المحرَّمة بين الجنسِ الواحد..*
*نعم، من الأنواعِ هيَ**، لكن ليسَتِ الوحيدةُ!!*


> *
> للحب خمسة أنواع يجب التمييز بينها: ـ
> 1 ـمحبة الله: وهي لا تكفي للنجاة والفوز بالثواب لوحدها لأن المشركين يحبون الله.
> 2 ـ محبة ما يحب الله : وهذه التي تدخل للإسلام وتخرج من الكفر وأحب الناس إلى الله أشدهم محبة لما يحبه الله.
> 3 ـالحب لله وفيه : وهي من لوازم محبة ما يحبه الله ولا تتم إلا بالحب فيه وله وهي من أعلى المراتب وهي الحب المطلوب.
> 4 ـالمحبة الطبيعية كحب الوالد والولد والأخوة وكل من وافق طباع الإنسان وهكذا: وهي لا تكون شركية إلا إذا أشغلت عن ذكر الله ومحبته.
> 5 ـ المحبة مع الله: وهي المحبة الشركية. 
> وظاهرة الإعجاب والتعلق من المحبة الشركية إذا ألهت عن ذكر الله. فانتبه يا رعاك الله
> 
> *





> *فالإعجاب أو ما يسمى بالعشق والتعلق وهو: الإفراط في المحبة, تتركز فتنته ـ غالباً ـ على الشكل والصورة, أو انجذاب مجهول السبب, لكنه غير متقيد بالحب لله, ويدعى بعضهم أنها صداقة وهي ليست كذلك؛ لأنها صداقة فاسدة لفساد أساس الحب فيها بعدم انضباطها بضوابط الشرع.*



ولمن أرادَت أن تستزيدَ: العواطفُ الإنسانيّة- صيدُ الفوائدِ.

السّؤالُ:
كيفَ إن وقعَ على الدّاعيةِ ابتلاءٌ كهذا عليهِ -أن يُتَعلَّقَ بهِ- أن يتصرّفَ خاصّةً وهوَ يشعرُ أنّ هُناكَ منِ اتّخذَهُ للهِ ندًّا!!!

فمثلًا: إحدَى الفتياتِ غُشيَ عليها لمُجرّدِ أن رأَتِ الأُختَ الّتي تعلّقَت بها قامَت منَ المجلسِ الّتي هيَ فيهِ لتُكلّمَ أختًا أخرَى في أمرٍ يخُصُّ المسجدَ!!
وما خفيَ كانَ أعظمُ!


فما رأيُكُنّ؟ كيفَ يبدأُ الدّاعيةُ العلاجَ؟ وما الطّريقةُ المثلَى لحلِّ هذهِ الأزماتِ بعدَ وقوعِها؟

>>كُنتُ طرحتُ هذهِ القضيّةَ للنّقاشِ قبلَ عامٍ تقريبًا في رُكنٍ آخرَ، لكنّي ما حصلتُ على ما يُفيدُ تمامَ الفائدةِ، وتلكَ الفتاةُ الّتي ذكرتُها كمثالٍ كانت حالتُها هيَ السّببُ والدّافعُ  لفتحِ هذا الباب للنّقاشِ ذلكَ الحين، ولمّا أن غُشيَ عليها مؤخّرًا ذُهلتُ من فرطِ تعلُّقِ قلبِها بمَن هيَ بنتٌ مثلها فقرّرتُ أن أبحثَ بجدٍّ في القضيّة!

لا شكَّ أنّهُ طالَما القلبُ الهدفُ؛ فإنَّ الخطبَ جللٌ!
 الهوَى يُعطّلُ العقلَ، ويُعمِي البصرَ والبصيرةَ والعياذُ باللهِ.

----------


## أم هانئ

شكر الله لك أختنا الكريمة ... جذبني العنوان فدخلت ولم أستطع إلا المشاركة

الحق أن غالبنا مر بما يسمى بالتعلق في مرحلة ما من حياته ، فتعلق قلبه بشخص جاوز فيما يكنه له في قلبه 
الحد الشرعي والإطار المسموح به عرفا ، وكما تفضلت بالإشارة إلى أن هذا التعلق قد يكون بين الجنسين
كتعلق امرأة بزوجها تعلقا يجرها إلا المحظورات الشرعية ، أو تعلق أحد الأبوين بولده تعلقا يجره للمعصية
أو التعلق بين صديقتين تعلقا يؤذي في الدنيا والآخرة و ... و ...

إذن ينبغي أن نضع حدا للتعلق  وسأضع حدا أقترحه ولتصوبن لي مأجورات وهو :

 مجاوزة الحد المسموح به شرعا وعرفا  فيما يكنه القلب لأحد من الخلق .

وحتى نضبط حد التعلق متابعة أحسن الله إليك ...

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> شكر الله لك أختنا الكريمة ... جذبني العنوان فدخلت ولم أستطع إلا المشاركة
> 
> الحق أن غالبنا مر بما يسمى بالتعلق في مرحلة ما من حياته ، فتعلق قلبه بشخص جاوز فيما يكنه له في قلبه 
> الحد الشرعي والإطار المسموح به عرفا ، وكما تفضلت بالإشارة إلى أن هذا التعلق قد يكون بين الجنسين
> كتعلق امرأة بزوجها تعلقا يجرها إلا المحظورات الشرعية ، أو تعلق أحد الأبوين بولده تعلقا يجره للمعصية
> أو التعلق بين صديقتين تعلقا يؤذي في الدنيا والآخرة و ... و ...
> 
> إذن ينبغي أن نضع حدا للتعلق  وسأضع حدا أقترحه ولتصوبن لي مأجورات وهو :
> 
> ...


أهلًا وسهلًا وحيّاكُمُ الله: )
صدقتِ، فعن نفسِي في أوّلِ التزامِي أصابَنِي مثلُ هذا، لكن سُبحانَ اللهِ كنتُ مُرتابةً بشدّةٍ من الأمرِ،
شعرتُ أنّي أعطيتُ لبشرٍ فوقَ حقّهِ بما يطغَى على حقّ الإله وأسميتُ ذلكَ شركًا لأنّي عددتُهُ من قبيلِ الرّياءِ،
ولم أكُن أعلمُ حينَها عنِ مُسمَّى التّعلّقِ شيئًا.

الشّاهدُ في الأمرِ أنَّ الإنسانَ في مرحلةٍ منَ المراحِلِ، وقبلَ أن يستحكِمَ الهوَى لا بُدَّ أنّهُ سينتبهُ لنفسِه -والله أعلمُ-،
فإن أرادَ الخيرَ جاهدَ هواهُ، وإن أهملَ نفسَهُ ستزدادُ حدَّةُ المرضِ واللهُ المُستعان.

لكن ما المقصدُ من أو كيفَ؟ 



> حتى نضبط حد التعلق


أتابعُ إلى أن أفهَم : )
جزاكُمُ اللهُ خيرَ الجزاءِ وأحسنَ إليكُم سعدتُ بكُم.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع مهم جدا

وستكون لي عودة بإذن الله ^_^

لكن قبل أن نناقش المسألة لابد كما قالت أم هانئ من وضع تصور صحيح لها فما كتب في مشاركتك من أنواع المحبة جعل التعلق محبة شركية بإطلاق
وفي ذلك نظر
ولهذا أنقل هذا الكلام لابن القيم من كتاب الروح لكي نضع مبدأيا تصورا صحيحا للمسألة وتصنيفها ثم نناقشها بإذن الله




"فصل والفرق بين الحب في الله والحب مع الله وهذا من أهم الفروق
وكل أحد محتاج بل مضطر إلى الفرق بين هذا وهذا فالحب في الله هو من كمال الإيمان والحب مع الله هو عين الشرك والفرق بينهما أن المحب في الحب تابع لمحبة الله فإذا تمكنت محبته من قلب العبد أوجبت تلك المحبة ان يحب ما يحبه الله فإذا أحب ما أحبه ربه ووليه كان ذلك الحب له وفيه كما يحب رسله وأنبياءه وملائكته وأوليائه لكونه تعالى يحبهم ويبغض من يبغضهم لكونه تعالى ببغضهم وعلامة هذا الحب والبغض في الله أنه لا ينقلب بغضه لبغيض الله حبا لإحسانه إليه وخدمته له وقضاء حوائجه ولا ينقلب حبه لحبيب الله بغضا إذا وصل إليه من جهته من يكرهه ويؤلمه إما خطأ وإما عمدا مطيعا لله فيه أو متأولا أو مجتهدا أو باغيا نازعا تائبا والدين كله يدور على أربع قواعد حب وبغض ويترتب عليهما فعل وترك فمن كان حبه وبغضه وفعله وتركه لله فقد استكمل الإيمان بحيث إذا أحب أحب لله وإذا أبغض أبغض لله وإذا فعل فعل لله وإذا ترك ترك لله وما نقص من أصنافه هذه الأربعة نقص من إيمانه ودينه بحسبه وهذا بخلاف الحب مع الله فهو نوعان يقدح في أصل التوحيد وهو شرك ونوع يقدح في كمال الإخلاص ومحبة الله ولا يخرج من الإسلام

فالأول كمحبة المشركين لأوثانهم وأندادهم قال تعالى ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله وهؤلاء المشركون يحبون أوثانهم وأصنامهم وآلهتهم مع الله كما يحبون الله فهذه محبة تأله وموالاة يتبعها الخوف والرجاء والعبادة والدعاء وهذه المحبة هي محض الشرك الذي لا يغفره الله ولا يتم الإيمان إلا بمعاداة هذه الأنداد وشدة بغضها وبغض أهلها ومعاداتهم ومحاربتهم وبذلك أرسل الله جميع رسله وأنزل جميع كتبه وخلق النار لأهل هذه المحبة الشركية وخلق الجنة لمن حارب أهلها وعاداهم فيه وفي مرضاته فكل من عبد شيئا من لدن عرشه إلى قرار أرضه فقد اتخذ من دون الله إلها ووليا وأشرك به كائنا ذلك المعبود ما كان ولا بد أن يتبرأ منه أحوج ما كان إليه 
والنوع الثاني محبة ما زينه الله للنفوس من النساء والبنين والذهب والفضة والخيل المسومة والأنعام والحرث فيحبها محبة شهوة كمحبة الجائع للطعام والظمآن للماء فهذه المحبة ثلاثة أنواع فإن أحبها لله توصلا بها إليه واستعانة على مرضاته وطاعته أثيب عليها وكانت من قسم الحب لله توصلا بها إليه ويلتذ بالتمتع بها وهذا حاله أكمل الخلق الذي حبب إليه من الدنيا النساء والطيب وكانت محبته لهما عونا له على محبة الله وتبليغ رسالته والقيام بأمره وإن أحبها لموافقة طبعه وهواه وإرادته ولم يؤثرها على ما يحبه الله ويرضاه بل نالها بحكم الميل الطبيعي كانت من قسم المباحات ولم يعاقب على ذلك ولكن ينقص من كمال محبته لله والمحبة فيه "وإن كانت هي مقصودة ومراده وسعيه في تحصيلها والظفر بها وقدمها على ما يحبه الله ويرضاه منه كان ظالما لنفسه متبعا لهواه 
فالأولى محبة السابقين 
والثانية محبة المقتصدين 
والثالثة محبة الظالمين 
فتأمل هذا الموضع وما فيه من الجمع والفرق فإنه معترك النفس الأمارة والمطمئنة والمهدي من هداه الله" اهـ من كتاب الروح


وبناء عليه نرى أن التعلق ليس من المحبة الشركية

ذلك لأن الشرك الذي هو ضد التوحيد هو صرف شيء مما يجب لله وحده إلى غيره

كما قال الشيخ حافظ الحكمي في متن سلم الوصول:
والشرك نوعان فشرك أكبر..........به خلود النار إذ لا يغفر
وهو اتخاذ العبد غير الله.............ندا به مسويا مضاهي
يقصده عند نزول الضر.........لجلب نفع أو لدفع الشر

وها هنا عند الحديث عن المحبة ستكون التسوية المقصودة هي تسوية المحبة وهذا لا يكون بمجرد الحب بل لابد من مخالطتها بالتعظيم فمحبة الله عز وجل ليست محض محبة مما يصرف للأموال والأولاد بل هي محبة تعظيم وخضوع ولهذا كان تعريف العبادة : غاية الحب مع غاية الذل

ولكي تسمى المحبة محبة شركية لابد من صرف شيء مما يجب لله توحيدا لغيره من الخلق

فالتعلق الذي تتحدثين عنه هو من قبيل المحبة الطبعية بصفة عامة إلا في بعض الحالات الضيقة فعلا قد أذكرها في مشاركة تالية بإذن الله

والمحبة الطبعية بحسب كلام ابن القيم هي :
 التي إن تعاملنا معها باحتساب ونية صالحة وعمل صالح = محبة السابقية
وإن تعاملنا معها بصورة مقتصدة لا لنا ولا علينا = تعلق ينقص من الإيمان ولا يعاقب ليها بعينها
وإن تعاملنا معها بصورة ظالمة للنفس بحيث تؤدي للمعاصي = محبة الظالمين وهي تقدر بقدرها ما بين صغائر وكبائر وبدع

وقد تتعدى والعياذ بالله إلى أن تصل للشرك حين يصرف للمحبوب ما لا يصح صرفه إلا لله عز وجل.


والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته 
يا عيني *_*
حللتُم أهلًا ووطِئتُم سهلًا: ))
سعيدةٌ بكُم أيّما سعادة : )




> والمحبة الطبعية بحسب كلام ابن القيم هي :
> التي إن تعاملنا معها باحتساب ونية صالحة وعمل صالح = محبة السابقية
> وإن تعاملنا معها بصورة مقتصدة لا لنا ولا علينا = تعلق ينقص من الإيمان ولا يعاقب ليها بعينها
> وإن تعاملنا معها بصورة ظالمة للنفس بحيث تؤدي للمعاصي = محبة الظالمين وهي تقدر بقدرها ما بين صغائر وكبائر وبدع
> 
> وقد تتعدى والعياذ بالله إلى أن تصل للشرك حين يصرف للمحبوب ما لا يصح صرفه إلا لله عز وجل.


إذن كانَ هذا مقصودُ أختنا الفاضلة أمّ هانِئ، جزاكُمُ اللهُ خيرًا...
ماذا الآن؟ ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ماذا الآن؟ ^_^


يا عيني عليّ أنا 
>_<

تفتتحين الحوار وتديرينه ثم تقولين ماذا الآن؟؟

ماذا ماذ؟؟!!

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

أفتي ومالك في المدينة؟!!
: )

لن أُحسِنَ إدارةَ هذا الحوار رغمَ أنّي أنتظرُ ثمرَتَهُ بفارِغِ الصّبر... يعني ساعدوني وأنا مستعدّة بناءً على كلامكم أطرح الأسئلة، وأحاول الاستنباط... 
غير ذلك فلا توجد في رأسِي أدني فكرة عن الحديث القادم أو النّقطة التّالية :$

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

في انتظارك إذن ^_^

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

هل حقًّا أنا من فلسطين؟ دائمًا ما أُهزَم!!
حسنٌ؛ لأنّي قرأتُ كلامَ ابنِ القيّمِ لأفهَمَهُ زيادةً على المرّاتِ الثّلاث، ولأنَّ صديقةً قرأتهُ مرّةً فأشكلَ عليها مثلِيَ الفهمُ لخّصتُ على شكلِ نقاطٍ للتّيسيرِ على من يقرأُ
>> عُذرًا للتكرارِ خاصّةً وأنّكِ لم تقتصرِي على كلامِ ابنِ القيّمِ، ولخّصتِ ولوّنتِ العبارات الهامّة... جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا: ) 


* الدّينُ يقومُ على قواعدَ أربعٍ: [حُبٌّ وبغضٌ  يترتّبُ عليهِما فعلٌ وتركٌ] لا بُدَّ أن تكونُ كُلّها لله.
والنّقصُ في تطبيقِ هذهِ القواعدِ الأربعِ يُقابِلُهُ نقصٌ في الإيمان.

ومثالٌ على ذلِكَ: - في جانبِ الحُبِّ:
 لا تستَوِي من أحبّت زوجَها فطرةً وبدرجةٍ ثابتةٍ أو تزدادُ دومًا وإن فعلَ ما فعلَ،
ومَن أحبّتهُ للهِ، وفي اللهِ، يزيدُ تعلّقُها بها كُلّما ازدادَت طاعتُهُ لربّهِ، وينقصُ كُلّما نقصَ إيمانُهُ، وتحاولُ جاهدةً أن تُساعدَهُ على العودةِ لما كانَ عليهِ والزّيادة على ذلك. 
- في جانبِ الفعلِ والتّركِ ..[ ما يُعدُّ مِن ضروراتِ العيشِ... 
.لا يستَوِي مَن نوَى بنومِهِ التّقَوّي على طاعَةِ ربّهِ، وَمن نامَ دونَ استحضارِ هذهِ النّيّة.
.لا يستَوِي مَن تركَ تناوُلَ طعامٍ يحوِي ثومًا لأنّهُ لا يُحبُّ رائحةَ الثّومِ، ومَن ترَكَ ذلكَ كُرهًا منهُ لأن يُناجِي اللهَ ويذكُرَهُ
ورائحةُ الثّومِ تفوحُ من فمِهِ، أو تأسّيًا برسولِ اللهِ كأبِي أيّوبٍ الأنصاريّ رضيَ اللهُ عنهُ وأرضاه.
>>هذا في الأمورِ البسيطةِ الاعتياديّة.

* الشّركُ: أن تقومَ بعملٍ (بالقلبِ أوِ الجوارِحِ)لا ينبَغِي -لا يكونُ- إلّا للهِ، وتتوجّهُ بهِ لغيرِ الله.
كعبادةِ الأصنامِ، والتّوسُّلِ بالموتَى... إلخ

* الحبُّ في اللهِ: هوَ حبٌّ تابِعٌ لمحبّةِ اللهِ عزَّ وجلَّ، نُحبُّ ما أحبَّ، وهذا الحُبُّ لو صدقَ فإنّ المؤمنَ لَن ينقلبَ حُبُّهُ لمَن أحبَّ    في اللهِ بُغضًا إن صدرَ منهُ ما يكرهُ.
[مثلًا: اختلفَ أخوانِ في اللهِ اختلافًا واضحًا جليًّا ليكونَ رأيُ الأوّلِ على النّقيضِ من رأيِ الثّاني، إن نقصَتِ المحبَّةُ أو تحوّلَت لضدّها مِن أيٍّ منهُماتجاهَ الآخرِ كانَ ذاكَ علامةً على خللٍ ما].
(والعكسُ بالعكسِ بالنّسبةِ للبغضِ في الله).

* الحبُّ معَ الله:
نوعانِ: -1- حُبٌّ يقدحُ في أصلِ التّوحيدِ، وهوَ شركٌ.
[فالحبُّ شركٌ إذا: أحببتَ شيئًا كحُبّكَ اللهَ عزَّ وجلَّ، ولا بُدَّ أنّهُ سيتبعُ هذا عملٌ تتوجّهُ بهِ إلى المحبوبِ لا ينبغِي إلّا للهِ، كعبادةٍ أو توسُّلٍ... إلخ].
-2- حبٌّ يقدَحُ في كمالِ الإخلاصِ، ومحبّةِ اللهِ، ولا يقدَحُ في الإسلام:
وهذا النّوعُ مُتعلّقٌ بـ[ما زيّنَهُ اللهُ للنّفوسِ، وما يُحبُّ محبّةً طبيعيّةً]؛ إن لم يكُن طلبُها للهِ ولا لمُجرّدِ ميلٍ فطريٍّ، وإنّما بجعلِها هدفًا ومقصودًا يعيشُ لأجلِهِ، ويسعَى لتحصِيلِهِ بأيّةِ وسيلةٍ كانَت وإن لم تُرضِ ربّهُ، أو ألهاهُ طلبُها عن طاعةِ اللهِ وأداءِ ما عليهِ وذكرِهِ، وتُسمّى [محبّةُ الظّالمينَ].
مثال: اللهُ أودَعَ فينا حُبَّ المالِ، فمَن عاشَ لجنيِهِ، وطلبَهُ بوسائِلَ مشروعةٍ وغيرِ مشروعةٍ كالاختلاسِ، وارتَضَى الرّبا على نفسِهِ ما دامَ يُدرُّ عليهِ مالًا وفيرًا، فقد أحبَّ المالَ محبّةَ الظّالمينَ، وإخلاصُ هذا العبدِ للهِ ناقصٌ، ولا نقولُ أنَّهُ مُشركٌ باللهِ غيرُ مُسلمٍ.

* التعلُّقُ: محبّةً طبيعيّةً في أصلِها، لكنّها تجاوَزَت حدَّها، ولا نعُدُّها شركًا إلّا لو صُرِفَ للمحبوبِ ما لا يُصرَفُ إلّا للهِ. 
______________________________  _____________________________

بناءً على ما سبَقَ:
* لو تركَ المُحبُّ أمرَ اللهِ لأمرِ المحبوبِ يُعتبرُ هذا تعلُّقًا شركيًّا كذلكَ صحيح؟!
* وننتظرُ ذكرَكِ الحالاتِ الّتي فيها يكونُ التّعلُّقُ شركًا.

----------


## ريما بنغازي

اللهم عافي قلوبنا من كل سوء يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا علي دينك 
بوركتِ أختي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا أختي ريما على رفع الموضوع لأني نسيته بصراحة : )

أمة الله الفقيرة إلى ربها

لا ليس صحيحا هناك أخطاء معينة 

لي عودة إن شاء الله : ))

احتفظوا بالموضوع أمام ناظري وإلا سأنسى ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> -2- حبٌّ يقدَحُ في كمالِ الإخلاصِ، ومحبّةِ اللهِ، ولا يقدَحُ في الإسلام:
> وهذا النّوعُ مُتعلّقٌ بـ[ما زيّنَهُ اللهُ للنّفوسِ، وما يُحبُّ محبّةً طبيعيّةً]؛ إن لم يكُن طلبُها للهِ ولا لمُجرّدِ ميلٍ فطريٍّ، وإنّما بجعلِها هدفًا ومقصودًا يعيشُ لأجلِهِ، ويسعَى لتحصِيلِهِ بأيّةِ وسيلةٍ كانَت وإن لم تُرضِ ربّهُ، أو ألهاهُ طلبُها عن طاعةِ اللهِ وأداءِ ما عليهِ وذكرِهِ، وتُسمّى [محبّةُ الظّالمينَ].
> مثال: اللهُ أودَعَ فينا حُبَّ المالِ، فمَن عاشَ لجنيِهِ، وطلبَهُ بوسائِلَ مشروعةٍ وغيرِ مشروعةٍ كالاختلاسِ، وارتَضَى الرّبا على نفسِهِ ما دامَ يُدرُّ عليهِ مالًا وفيرًا، فقد أحبَّ المالَ محبّةَ الظّالمينَ، وإخلاصُ هذا العبدِ للهِ ناقصٌ، ولا نقولُ أنَّهُ مُشركٌ باللهِ غيرُ مُسلمٍ.


أعترض على جعل كل المحاب الطبعية قادحة في كمال الإخلاص وسأخبرك لماذا

اجعلي التقسيم هكذا لتتضح:
1- محبة الله وفي الله (محبة شرعية)
2- محبة شركية
3- محبة طبعية :
أ- محبة السابقين (يستغل محابه الجبلية في طاعة الله) = تتحول في حقه طاعة وهي لا تقدح في كمال الإخلاص بل هي من الإخلاص وملحقة بالمحبة الشرعية
ب-محبة المقتصدين: (لا يستغل محابة الطبعية في طاعة الله ولا تدفعه إلى معصية الله) = لا يأثم عليها بذاتها لكن ينقص إيمانه بقدر تعلقه لأنها تلهي عن الطاعة وتجعل القلب في غفلة فإذا لم يتعلق بها ولم يكترث إلا بإشباعها فهي ليست له زيادة وما ليس زيادة فهو نقصان

ج- محبة الظالمين: (تدفعه المحبة إلى المعصية) ليست شركية لكن يأثم بها وينقص بها إيمانه
كمن دفعه حب المال إلى السرقة وحب النساء إلى الزنا هذا ليس شرك لكن يأثم بها ولا شك





> ومثالٌ على ذلِكَ: - في جانبِ الحُبِّ:
>  لا تستَوِي من أحبّت زوجَها فطرةً وبدرجةٍ ثابتةٍ أو تزدادُ دومًا وإن فعلَ ما فعلَ،
> ومَن أحبّتهُ للهِ، وفي اللهِ، يزيدُ تعلّقُها بها كُلّما ازدادَت طاعتُهُ لربّهِ، وينقصُ كُلّما نقصَ إيمانُهُ، وتحاولُ جاهدةً أن تُساعدَهُ على العودةِ لما كانَ عليهِ والزّيادة على ذلك.


طيب نغير المثال قليلا:
نفس المرأة تحب زوجها للطبع ولا يتعلق هذا بطاعته وعدمها 
فاستغلت هذه المحبة الطبعية لعفة نفسها وغض بصرها وتيسير طاعتها له فيما لا يغضب الله
في أي قسم تريدين وضعه؟





> * التعلُّقُ: محبّةً طبيعيّةً في أصلِها، لكنّها تجاوَزَت حدَّها، ولا نعُدُّها شركًا إلّا لو صُرِفَ للمحبوبِ ما لا يُصرَفُ إلّا للهِ. 
> ______________________________  _____________________________


نعم





> بناءً على ما سبَقَ:
> * لو تركَ المُحبُّ أمرَ اللهِ لأمرِ المحبوبِ يُعتبرُ هذا تعلُّقًا شركيًّا كذلكَ صحيح؟!
> * وننتظرُ ذكرَكِ الحالاتِ الّتي فيها يكونُ التّعلُّقُ شركًا.


لو ترك أمر الله شهوة لقضاء وطره فليس تعلقا شركيا
لو تركه تسوية لأمره بأمر الله وخضع لمحبوبه خضوع تعظيم وذل كما ينبغي أن يخضع لله فهنا الشرك - ومظانه حب المريدين للمشايخ الصوفية فهم يتعلقون بهم تعلقا شركيا 

ويا حبيبة من يترك أمر الله ألا يتركه طاعة لهواه؟؟ أو تلبية لحاجة محبوبه؟ فلو قلنا بقولك لجعلنا كل معصية كفر بالله

فما رأيك في رجل غلبته زوجته على صلاة الجماعة في المسجد أو غلبته على نفسه ليفطر في يوم صوم واجب أترين أن أشرك؟
أم أنه واقع في محبة الظالمين ويخشى عليه بالمداومة أن يصل للشرك؟ وليس الشرك الذي أعنيه خضوعه لامرأته خضوع العبادة فهذا لم تره عيناي في الواقع إلى الآن إلا في مسحور والله أعلم- 
لكن قصدت أنه يسهل عليه الوقوع في الأفعال الشركية بصفة عامة لأن قلبه صار ضعيفا لا يدفع الشبهة ولا يغالب شهوة


فالتعلق بين الفتيات لا يسمى تعلقا شركيا ولكنه من قبيل محبة الظالمين ويخشى لو كانت إحداهما ممن عندها تلبيس عقدي أن تجر صاحبتها إلى هوة من النيران

وهذا التعلق قد يؤدي إلى العلاقات الشاذة وإلى كثير من المعاصي والإسفاف الأخلاقي

وأفضلهم حالا من تقف عن حد محبة المقتصدين

وأما من جعلت من صاحبتها عونا لها على الطاعة فهنيئا لهن محبة السابقين وهنا لا إشكال 

والله أعلم

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

*السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه* 
*الصّبرُ مفتاحُ الفرج (ابتسامة**)*

*الآنَ اتّضحَت لي الرّؤيةُ جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا وبارَكَ مسعاكِ**.*

*لكن عندِي سؤالٌ فضلًا: ما الفرقُ بينَ [يقدحُ في كمالِ الإخلاص] و [يُنقِصُ من إيمانِه]؟*
*شعرتُ منَ السّياق في شرحِ أقسامِ المحبّةِ الطّبعيّة أنَّ* *نقصانَ الإيمانِ* *مرتبطٌ بكلا* *محبّتي المقتصدين و الظّالمينَ**،*
*بينَما* *القدحُ في كمالِ الإخلاصِ ونقصانِ الإيمان* *معًا مرتبطان* *بمحبّة الظّالمينَ* *فقط،*
*لكنّي لم أستطع التّفريقَ بينَ الأمرينِ بشكلٍ دقيق... فهلّا ساعدتِني؟*




> *طيب نغير المثال قليلا**:*
> *نفس المرأة تحب زوجها للطبع ولا يتعلق هذا بطاعته وعدمها* 
> *فاستغلت هذه المحبة الطبعية لعفة نفسها وغض بصرها وتيسير طاعتها له فيما لا يغضب الله*
> *في أي قسم تريدين وضعه؟*


*اختبار؟ (ابتسامة**)*
*أراها أحبّتهُ محبّةَ السّابقينَ لكن بطريقةٍ مُختلفة عن الّتي ذكرتُها في مثالِي، ولربّما لو جمعَت بينَ النّيتينِ كانَ أجرُها أعظم... ما رأيُك؟ وهل توافقينَ صاحبةَ مثالِي على صنيعها أم أنّها أخطأت في شيءٍ ما؟*




> *لو ترك أمر الله شهوة لقضاء وطره فليس تعلقا شركيا*
> *لو تركه تسوية لأمره بأمر الله وخضع لمحبوبه خضوع تعظيم وذل كما ينبغي أن يخضع لله فهنا الشرك - ومظانه حب المريدين للمشايخ الصوفية فهم يتعلقون بهم تعلقا شركيا* 
> 
> *ويا حبيبة من يترك أمر الله ألا يتركه طاعة لهواه؟؟ أو تلبية لحاجة محبوبه؟ فلو قلنا بقولك لجعلنا كل معصية كفر بالله*


*نعم نعم!* 
*هذهِ لا أقول (قرصة أذن) لأنّ الفائدة وصلتني بأسلوبٍ لطيفٍ، لكن فعلًا تعلّمتُ درسًا لابُدَّ وأنَّهُ سيلازمني ولن أنساهُ طولَ حياتِي بإذنِ الله تعالى**...*
حقًّا جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا، اللهُمَّ علّمنا ما ينفعُنا وانفعْنا بما علّمتَنا وزدنَا علمًا ياربَّ العالمينَ.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> *السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه* 
> *الصّبرُ مفتاحُ الفرج (ابتسامة**)*
> .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  وبركاته 

(ابتسامات)





> *الآنَ اتّضحَت لي الرّؤيةُ جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا وبارَكَ مسعاكِ**.*


وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك 




> *لكن عندِي سؤالٌ فضلًا: ما الفرقُ بينَ [يقدحُ في كمالِ الإخلاص] و [يُنقِصُ من إيمانِه]؟*


*الإخلاص جزء من الإيمان
الإيمان قول وعمل :قول القلب وعمله وقول اللسان وعمل الجوارح
الإخلاص من أعمال القلب

نقصان الإخلاص يستلزم نقصان الإيمان (لأن نقصان الجزء ينقص الكل)
نقصان الإيمان لا يستلزم نقصان الإخلاص (لأن نقصان الكل لا يلزم منه نقصان الجزء)





			
				شعرتُ منَ السّياق في شرحِ أقسامِ المحبّةِ الطّبعيّة أنَّ
			
		

*


> *نقصانَ الإيمانِ* *مرتبطٌ بكلا* *محبّتي المقتصدين و الظّالمينَ**،*
> *بينَما* *القدحُ في كمالِ الإخلاصِ ونقصانِ الإيمان* *معًا مرتبطان* *بمحبّة الظّالمينَ* *فقط،
> *
> *لكنّي لم أستطع التّفريقَ بينَ الأمرينِ بشكلٍ دقيق... فهلّا ساعدتِني؟*


ومحبة المقتصدين أيضا يدخل فيها نقصان الإخلاص لأنه لا يداوم على استحضار النية لوجه الله تعالى

الإخلاص عمل من أعمال القلوب ومعناه إرادة وجه الله بالعمل
فالمقتصد لن يحتسب لوجه الله عمله فهو لا يريد منه إلا قضاء وطره وشهوته 

وقد عبرت عن النقصان بنقصان الإيمان ولم أرد تخصيص أي عمل من أعمال القلوب أو الجوارح يتأثر ...فالمسألة ستتفاوت وتختلف (نحن بشر تتداخل أعمال قلوبنا ولسنا أجهزة حاسب آلي)

والله أعلم




> *اختبار؟ (ابتسامة**)*
> *أراها أحبّتهُ محبّةَ السّابقينَ لكن بطريقةٍ مُختلفة عن الّتي ذكرتُها في مثالِي، ولربّما لو جمعَت بينَ النّيتينِ كانَ أجرُها أعظم... ما رأيُك؟ وهل توافقينَ صاحبةَ مثالِي على صنيعها أم أنّها أخطأت في شيءٍ ما؟*


أصبتِ سددك الله 

أما عن مثالك:
لا أوافق (ابتسامة)
لأن مثالك لا يدخل في المحبة الطبعية أصلا بل هو من قبيل المحبة الشرعية الخالصة (النوع الأول)

لن تدخل محبة في المحبة الطبعية حتى يكون الميل فيها ميل طبع وهذا قيد مهم

أما أن يحب المرء لطاعة يزداد بها ويبغض لمعصية فهذا لا يدخل معنا في محبة الطبع بل هو من قبيل المحبة الشرعية (محبة الله والمحبة في الله وله وبه ..الخ)




> *نعم نعم!* 
> *هذهِ لا أقول (قرصة أذن) لأنّ الفائدة وصلتني بأسلوبٍ لطيفٍ، لكن فعلًا تعلّمتُ درسًا لابُدَّ وأنَّهُ سيلازمني ولن أنساهُ طولَ حياتِي بإذنِ الله تعالى**...*
> حقًّا جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا، اللهُمَّ علّمنا ما ينفعُنا وانفعْنا بما علّمتَنا وزدنَا علمًا ياربَّ العالمينَ


ما قصدتُ قرص أذنك ^_^

----------


## هويدامحمد

*التعلق المرضي 

هو : الميل المبالغ فيه إلى موضوع من الموضوعات ، بحيث يفقد المتعلِّق استقلاليته ،

ويتبع المتعلَّق به تبعيةً كاملةً ، وكأنما تذوب شخصيته عنده**
**

**ويمكن أن يكون التعلق المرضي 

• بين الذكر والأنثى .

• بين الذكر والذكر . 

• بين الأنثى والأنثى . 

• ويمكن أن يكون المتعلقان في مراحل عمرية متقاربة أو متباعدة . 

والأصل في الصداقة :

شدة التشابه ، والمشاكلة في الطباع ، والتقارب في الأفكار والعادات .

وقد حث الدين والعقل والعلم على " الصداقة " باعتبارها مطلباً هاماً من مطالب النمو الإنساني . 

حتى قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث السبعة الذين يظلهم الله في ظله 

: ورجلان تحابا في الله اجتمعا عليه وتفرقا عليه".
وبلغ من عناية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمتحابين في الله ،

أنه أُتِيَ يومَ أُحُدٍ بعبد الله بن عمرو بن حرام وعمرو بن الجموح قتيلين ، 

فقال : ادفنوهما في قبر واحد ، فإنهما كانا متصافيين في الدنيا 

". وكأنما أراد أن يجمعهما في الآخرة .. كما اجتمعا في الدنيا . 

وجاء رجلٌ إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله

: متى الساعة؟ قال : ما أعددت لها ؟ قال : ما أعددت لها كثير صيام ولا صلاة ،

إلا أني أحب الله ورسوله . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : المرء مع من أحب . 

، والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " حبب إليَّ من دنياكم النساء والطيب ،

وجعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة " . 

وينصح من أراد الزواج أن ينظر في المرأة إلى ما يرغبه فيها ، فيقول 

: انظر إليها فإنه أحرى أن يؤدم بينكما . 

ويقول : لم يُرَ للمتحابين مثل الزواج . 

فالصداقة السوية ، والحب السوي .. ليس فيهما حرج في الدين أو العقل . 

غير أن الصداقة تتجاوز أحياناً حدَّها المعتاد لها ، فتنتقل إلى شيء آخر له خصائص أخرى . 

والحب يتجاوز حده المعقول .. فينتقل إلى تعلق مرضي سلبي بالمحبوب .

**
أسباب التعلق المرضي :

1- الحرمان العاطفي في الأسرة : 

سواء كان بسبب خلافات أسرية ، أو مخطوطات معرفية خاطئة تمنع الآباء من إظهار عواطفهم لأبنائهم .

2- التأثر بالنموذج : 

والنماذج التي يمكن أن يتأثر بها الإنسان متعددة ، ومنها : 

• نماذج أسرية : الأب ، الأم ، الأخوات ، الإخوة ، الأعمام ، العمات ، الأخوال ، الخالات . 

• نماذج الرفاق في الحي أو المدرسة أو العمل . 

• نماذج إعلامية : في الأفلام أو المسلسلات أو البرامج أو الأغاني ( الفيديو كليب) . 

• نماذج مقروءة : القصص والروايات . 
3- ضعف الثقة بالنفس ،

والبحث عن شخصية يتوحد فيها لكي يشعر بشي من القوة . 

4- ضعف الصلة بالله جل وعلا :

والأصل في ذلك قوله تعالى " ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أنداداً يحبونهم كحب الله 

، والذي آمنوا أشد حباً لله " والإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله يقرر قاعدة متميزة في ذلك فيقول في كتاب " 

العبودية " : من لم يكن عبداً لله كان عبداً لهواه ، شاء أم أبى . 

5- وفرة التعزيز في العلاقة : 

فإذا كان الفرد يشعر بالحرمان ، ثم يجد لذة بالغة في تعلقه المرضي ،

فستكون هذه اللذة دافعاً لاستمرار العلاقة . 

6- اضطراب الشخصية : 

هناك اضطرابات خاصة في الشخصية يمكن أن تؤدي إلى التعلق المرضي ؛ فالشخصية الاعتمادية 

: بطبعها تبحث عمن يسيرها ، وتدور حوله ، وكثير من التعلقات المرضية تنشأ بسبب اعتمادية كامنة . 

وكذلك اضطراب الشخصية الحدية عند المتعلق ، واضطراب الشخصية النرجسية عند المتعلق به . 

7- :أسباب اجتماعية : أهمها 

• ضعف رقابة الأسرة على الأبناء . 

• وفرة وسائل الاتصال دون ضابط أو موجه ( الجوال والإنترنت والهاتف ) . 

• تيسر المواصلات ( السائق ) . 

• الاختلاط في العلاقات الاجتماعية أو في الدراسة أو العمل ( وذلك في التعلق بين الجنسين ) . 

• ضعف العقوبة الرادعة عن الفعل سواء على مستوى الأسرة أو الدولة . 


آثار التعلق المرضي : 


يترك التعلق المرضي آثاره على حياة المتعلق بكاملها ، ومن أهم آثاره : • انخفاض مستوى التحصيل العلمي . 

• اضطراب العمل وضعف الفاعلية فيه . 

• فشل الحياة الزوجية : وذلك على أكثر من صورة ،

فيمكن أن يكون التعلق قبل الزواج أو بعده ، ويكون من نفس الجنس أو الجنس الآخر : 

o فإذا كان المتعلق به من نفس الجنس شغل المتعلق عن زوجه وأسرته ،

وأصبحت لذته دائرة حوله . 
o وإذا كان من جنس آخر واشتد تعلقه به ، فإما أن يتم زواجه به أو لا يتم ،

وإذا تم الزواج بعد تعلق شديد ، فيمكن أن يفشل ، لأن التعلق الشديد يرفع مستوى التوقعات ،

وتكون توقعات كل طرفٍ من الآخر توقعات خيالية مثالية .

. فإذا نزلوا إلى عالم الواقع بالزواج لم يجدوا فيه ما تخيلوه ،

وكان ذلك سبباً في كثير من المشاكل الزوجية ،

والشعور بأن الطرف الآخر كان يمنحه الكثير في فترة الحب قبل الزواج ..

وهذا غير صحيح ، لأن الحرمان هو الذي كان يزيد العلاقة اتقاداً . 


o أما إذا تعلق الإنسان بمحبوب ثم تزوج غيره ،

فيمكن أن يكون ذلك سبباً في كثير من الخلافات بينه وبين من اقترن به ،

لأنه يقارن على الدوام بينه وبين محبوبه السابق ، وهي مقارنة خاطئة ،

لأنه يقارن بين علاقة زواج واقعية وعلاقة حب خيالية يؤججها "الحرمان" 

، ويزيد من مثاليتها " الفقدان " . 

• الخيانة الزوجية : إذا زاد التعلق المرضي فيمكن أن يؤدي بالمتعلق

– مع ضعف الدين – إلى الخيانة الزوجية . 

• البعد عن الله تعالى والانشغال عن طاعته بحقير الأعمال 

منقوووول
*

----------


## هويدامحمد

http://www.ojqji.net/upload_center/2...48d02bf566.jpg
رابط تحميل كتاب العبودية لابن تيمية.
-------------------------------------
*وكل ما أحب لغير الله فمحبته فاسدةوما عظم بغير أمر الله كان تعظيمه باطلا قال الله تعالى قل إن كان آباؤكم وابناؤكم وإخوانكم وأزواجكم وعشيرتكم وأموال اقترفتموها وتجارة تخشون كسادها ومساكن ترضونها أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله وجهاد فى سبيله فتربصوا حتى يأتى الله بأمره فجنس المحبة تكون لله ورسوله كالطاعة فإن الطاعة لله ورسوله والارضاء لله ورسوله والله ورسوله أحق أن يرضوه والايتاء لله ورسوله ولو أنهم رضوا ما آتاهم الله ورسوله .*

----------


## هويدامحمد

المشكلة : التعلق بالأشخاص . 
التعلق بالأشخاص من الأمراض الفتاكة بالأفراد والمجتمعات ... التعلق بالأشخاص ... مدخل عظيم من مداخل الشرك ، وتبديل الدين !
الشخص المتعلق به قد يكون اباً أو أماً أوزوجة ، أو ابناً أة بنتاً أو معلما 
أومعلمة أو داعياً أو عالماً أو مجاهداً .... 
المظاهر . - المبالغة في التعظيم .
- المبالغة في الإطراء والمدح .
- عدم قبول الخطأ على المحبوب ، وتبرير الأخطاء له .
- التقليد المذموم .
- تعظيم الصور والآثار المتعلقة بالشخص .
- السرور بما يسر المتعلق به والحزن على حزنه ولو كان باطلا .
- اختصار الصواب في شخص المتعلق دون الأمة كلها ، واختصار الأمة في شخص 
المتعلق به .
- التغني بالأمجاد ، ومن سلف وكان والقعود عن العمل .


الأسباب . - فراغ القلب من محبة الله .
- التشاكل والتجانس إما مبدأ أو سلوكا أو عمراً أو طبعاً ..
- غياب القدوة ( الموجه ) المؤثر .
- الشعور بالنقص ( هذا النقص قد يكون عاطفة أو علماً أو جهدا وعملاً أو غير ذلك من جوانب النقص في الشخصية..) وسدّ هذا الشعور بالتعلق بشخص يبدو فيما يبدو كماله في هذا الجانب الذي يشعر فيه المتعلق بالنقص .
- ضعف اليقين .
- الهوى والشهوة . 
- المصالح الدنيوية الزائلة .
- الجهل بعظمة الخالق .
- الوحدة والعزوف عن المحاضن التربوية الجادة .
- ضعف الرقابة الذاتية ، وضعف الرقابة من قبل المربين .
- سكوت المربين وتهاونهم في معالجة هذه المشكلة واستئصالها بمجرد ظهور
بوادرها في الشخص أو في الأمة .
- البعد عن الأدب النبوي في الحب والثناء .
الآثار . - الغلو في الأشخاص باب من أبواب الشرك ، والقدح في العبادة .
- شدة المعاناة والألم التي يعانيها المتعلق بسبب من تعلق به .
- التعرض للذل والهوان من قبل من أحبه حبا زائدا .
- الانشغال عن مصالح الدين والدنيا .
- القعود عن العمل والاعتماد على المحبوب .
- النكوص عن الدين إن نكص المحبوب .
- كثرة التناحرات والتشققات في الصف بسبب الدفاع عن فلان وفلان والذي قد يكون دفاعاً بالباطل .
- التنازل عن بعض المبادئ في سبيل هذا التعلق .
- ضياع الأوقات والجهود .
- الوقوع في المحرمات وكبائر الذنوب بسبب هذا التعلق .


الحلول . 
- معرفة الله جل وتعالى ، وتدبر آياته وملاحظة عظمته في مخلوقاته .
- التزام الهدي والأدب النبوي في العلاقة مع الآخرين ( أباً أو أما أوزوجة ...) 
- الزام النفس بالمعروف .
- مفارقة ما يدعو إلى التعلق من الصور والآثار ( مرئية كانت أو سمعية أو غير ذلك ) 
- التزام العدل مع الآخرين قبولا وردّا .. مع من نحب ومع من لا نحب .
- اشغال النفس بما يصلحها ، وترك مراقبة الآخرين وملاحقتهم .
- العمل ..والعمل الدؤوب ولوكان قليلا .. خير من قول ( كان ، وسلف ، ولو أنّا )
- استشعار أن كمال المحبة لا تنبغي إلا لله جل وتعالى ثم لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
- المناصحة والمصارحة ، وعدم المجاملة والمداهنة .
- تجنب الإطراء المقيت .

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه 
الوقايةُ خيرٌ من العلاجِ، احتمالُ مذاقُ الدّواءِ خيرٌ منَ معاناة المرَض وآلامِه، ثُمَّ إنَّ الدّواءَ إن أُضيفَت إليهِ أطعمةٌ لذيذةٌ تجعلُ الأطفالَ يستغفلونَ أمّهاتِهِم ليتناولُوا جرعاتٍ أكبر(ابتسامة)




> وقد عبرت عن النقصان بنقصان الإيمان ولم أرد تخصيص أي عمل من أعمال القلوب أو الجوارح يتأثر ...فالمسألة ستتفاوت وتختلف (نحن بشر تتداخل أعمال قلوبنا ولسنا أجهزة حاسب آلي)





> لا أوافق (ابتسامة)
> لأن مثالك لا يدخل في المحبة الطبعية أصلا بل هو من قبيل المحبة الشرعية الخالصة (النوع الأول)


وأنا الآنَ لا أوافقُ على مثالِ تلكَ الأمة الفقيرة إلى ربّها أغناها اللهُ بهِ وأحبَّها وأحِبَّتَها (ابتسامة)

الأساسُ طبع، لكن هل يُمكنُ أن يحدثَ واقعًا أن تتحوّلَ المحبّة الطّبعيّة لمحبّة شرعيّة خالصة؟
لعلّهُ أمرٌ صعبٌ جدًّا، وهوَ في حقِّ عمومِ المؤمنينَ أكثرُ منهُ في حقّ من نميلُ إليهم بطبعِنا من أهلٍ و.. إلخ

الأختُ الفاضلةُ هُويدا مُحمّد:
بارَك اللهُ فيكِ، أفدتُ ممّا نقلتِ لا حرمَكِ اللهُ أجرَه.

لكن وكما تبيّنَ أنَّهُ لنقولَ [شركٌ] فالأمرُ ليسَ بالهيّنِ،
ويحتاجُ منَ االمُتلعلِّقِ أن يصرفَ ما لا يكونُ إلّا للهِ لغيرِهِ والعياذُ بالله.

أوحَى إليَّ ما نقلتهُ الفاضلة هويدا بأمرٍ أخيرٍ كي ننتقلَ للحديثِ في نقطةٍ أخرَي بإذن الله إن رأيتُم ذلك:
يقولُ اللهُ عزَّ وجلَّ:
{ أَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ أَفَأَنْتَ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِ وَكِيلًا}
ويقولُ:
{أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً فَمَنْ يَهْدِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ}

هذهِ الآياتُ تتحدّثُ عن المُشركينَ، وكثيرًا ما طُبّقَت في الوعظ على العُصاةِ، وقيلَ من يتّبعُ هواهُ فهوَ عبدٌ له إذن يُشركُ بالله!
وأظنُّ أنَّ كلمةَ عبدٍ لهواهُ لتقعَ موقِعَها الصّحيح حينَ استخدامِها هُنا لابُدَّ أن يُقصَدَ بالعبوديّةِ المعنَى اللّغوي الصّرف: الانقياد والخضوع، وليسَ معناها الاصطلاحيّ!
وهذا يقتَضِي منَ الواعِظِ وغيرِهِ أن يكونُوا حذِرِينَ في التّعامُلِ معَ [الكلمات الكبيرة] شديدةِ الخطر... واللهُ المُستعان!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته




> الأساسُ طبع، لكن هل يُمكنُ أن يحدثَ واقعًا أن تتحوّلَ المحبّة الطّبعيّة لمحبّة شرعيّة خالصة؟
> لعلّهُ أمرٌ صعبٌ جدًّا، وهوَ في حقِّ عمومِ المؤمنينَ أكثرُ منهُ في حقّ من نميلُ إليهم بطبعِنا من أهلٍ و.. إلخ


ولماذا تطالبين بالتحول التام؟ هذا تكليف وهمي كمن يريد الكتابة على الماء أو تلوين الهواء!!

إذا كان الله عز وجل لم يأمرنا أن نترك ما نحب طبعا لكن أمرنا ألا نعصي به وأمرنا أن نحاول ونجتهد في احتسابه واستغلاله في طاعاته ومرضاته ...نحن لسنا دين رهبانية حتى نترك المحاب الطبعية ونحرم النفوس من قضاء أوطارها بما أحل الله لها

والصحيح أن نطالب بتحويل محبة الظالمين (الطبعية) إلى محبة المقتصدين ثم نطالب بتحول محبة المقتصدين إلى محبة السابقين قدر المستطاع ومع المجاهدة يصل الإنسان.
أما أن نجتهد في ألا نميل بطباعنا إلى أزواجنا وأموالنا وأولادنا ..أما أن نطالب النفس ألا تحب نوعا معينا من الطعام او الشراب أو تعاف نوعا معينا من الطعام والشراب...فهذا اجتهاد في طريق لا ينبني عليه زيادة بل بالعكس

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" حبب إلي من الدنيا الطيب والنساء وجعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة"
فمحبة الطبع الطيب والنساء ولاشك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم محبته الطبعية محبة السابقين
والمحبة الشرعية هي قرة عينه في الصلاة

وفي حديث الثلاثة : ما بال أقوام يقولون كذا وكذا أما أني أقوم وأنام وأصوم وأفطر وأتزوج النساء فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني"
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الضب لما سأله خالد بن الوليد: أحرام هو؟: لا، ولكن لم يكن بأرض قومي، فأجدني أُعافُه" ولك يتكلف أن يأكله بدعوى أنه لا ينبغي أن يكون في قلبه "محبة ولا كراهة" إلا شرعية ...

الخلاصة هناك مساحة للطبع..طالما لم ندخل في دائرة المحرم أو المكروه ولكل شيء قدر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أوحَى إليَّ ما نقلتهُ الفاضلة هويدا بأمرٍ أخيرٍ كي ننتقلَ للحديثِ في نقطةٍ أخرَي بإذن الله إن رأيتُم ذلك:
> يقولُ اللهُ عزَّ وجلَّ:
> { أَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ أَفَأَنْتَ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِ وَكِيلًا}
> ويقولُ:
> {أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً فَمَنْ يَهْدِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ}
> 
> هذهِ الآياتُ تتحدّثُ عن المُشركينَ، وكثيرًا ما طُبّقَت في الوعظ على العُصاةِ، وقيلَ من يتّبعُ هواهُ فهوَ عبدٌ له إذن يُشركُ بالله!
> وأظنُّ أنَّ كلمةَ عبدٍ لهواهُ لتقعَ موقِعَها الصّحيح حينَ استخدامِها هُنا لابُدَّ أن يُقصَدَ بالعبوديّةِ المعنَى اللّغوي الصّرف: الانقياد والخضوع، وليسَ معناها الاصطلاحيّ!
> وهذا يقتَضِي منَ الواعِظِ وغيرِهِ أن يكونُوا حذِرِينَ في التّعامُلِ معَ [الكلمات الكبيرة] شديدةِ الخطر... واللهُ المُستعان!


والآيات في العصاة أيضا ولا بأس طالما لم يقصد بها أن ينزل حكم تكفير على معصية
قال ابن كثير:"{23} أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً فَمَنْ يَهْدِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ

ثُمَّ قَالَ جَلَّ وَعَلَا أَفَرَأَيْت مَنْ اِتَّخَذَ إِلَهه هَوَاهُ أَيْ إِنَّمَا يَأْتَمِر بِهَوَاهُ فَمَهْمَا رَآهُ حَسَنًا فَعَلَهُ وَمَهْمَا رَآهُ قَبِيحًا تَرَكَهُ وَهَذَا قَدْ يُسْتَدَلّ بِهِ عَلَى الْمُعْتَزِلَة فِي قَوْلهمْ بِالتَّحْسِينِ وَالتَّقْبِيح الْعَقْلِيَّيْن  ِ "اهـ كلامه رحمة الله

انظري كيف استدل بالآية على المعتزلة وهم من فرق الإسلام الضالة المبتدعة




فالآية وإن كانت في المشركين لكن لابد أن نفهم أنه كما ان الطاعات من شعب الإيمان فالمعاصي من شعب الكفر ذكر ذلك ابن القيم في كتب الصلاة وحكم تاركها 

وكون المعاصي من شعب الكفر لا يعني أن كل عاص كافر كما أن كل كافر إذا أصاب طاعة لن يكون مؤمنا بهذه الطاعة رغم أن الطاعات من شعب الإيمان

مثال: الكلمة الطيبة من الإيمان وإماطة الأذى عن الطريق من الإيمان ولا شك..لو فعل ذلك كافرٌ لن يكون بها مسلما ولن يدخل الإسلام ولم يكون مؤمنا بمجرد قيامه بالأعمال الصالحة التي هي قطعا من الإيمان
وبالتالي أيضا المعاصي كلها من الكفر لكن ليست كل معصية يخرج فاعلها من الملة 

إذن قوله تعالى أفرأيت من اتخذ إلاهه هواه

كل عاص هو متبع لهواه وأعلا المعاصي = "الكفر"، عندها يكون قد اتخذ إلاهه هواه بالكامل 

وأهل المعاصي في اتخاذهم الهوى إله لهم على مراتب كل بحسبه

واتخاذ الهوى إلاه ليس مذهبا معينا يعني لن تجدي مجموعة من الناس يسمون أنفسهم عباد الهوى 

فعابد اللات والعزى هو اتخذ إلاهه هواه لكن إذا سألته من تعبد؟ سيقول اللات والعزى لن يقول أنا أعبد هواي
هذا لسان مقاله

أما لسان حاله فهو عابد لهواه

العاصي مشابه له جزئيا...وكلنا في لحظة نسأل الله العافية نكون عباد لهوانا = أي خاضعين للهوى (جزئيا ولا شك) 
فإذا استحوذ الهوى نسأل الله السلامة كان الخضوع له كليا 

فمثل هذا الاستدلال لا غبار عليه وأحسب أنه من فعل السلف ولا بأس به

وإن كنت أشاركك الرأي في أن كثير من الوعاظ يستخدمون الألفاظ بما يضر إما متطرفين نحو الترهيب حتى اليأس من رحمة الله أو متطرفين نحو الترغيب حتى التمني والتوسع في المعاصي

ولكن ليست هذه من تلك والله أعلم.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزى الله أختنا هويدا على المشاركة ...أين الأخوات أنا أناقش وأريد من يشاغب ويضيف ويعترض 

لستُ وحدي هنا في المجلس (ابتسامة)

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

قرأتُ ولي عودة بإذنِ اللهِ للأسئلة بكاملِ الهدوءِ والأدبِ (ابتسامة)
.
.
أتمنّى ما تمنّينَ صدقًا 
التّفاعل والتّعليقات تزيد الحماسة، وتوسع المدارك... رزقنا الله من فضله.  

لكن لا يكونُ الدّافع لقولك أنّك مللتِني 
تلك تكون كارثة عُظمى! 
فلازال الهدف الرّئيس من فتح باب النّقاش على كرسي الانتظار

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لكن لا يكونُ الدّافع لقولك أنّك مللتِني 
> تلك تكون كارثة عُظمى! 
> فلازال الهدف الرّئيس من فتح باب النّقاش على كرسي الانتظار


لالالالالالالال  الالالا
بالعكس تماما 

لكن خشيت أن تظن الأخوات أن الموضوع تم احتكاره بيني وبينك (واضح أن الذوق يسبب كوارث هذه الأيام^_^)

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> لالالالالالالال  الالالا
> بالعكس تماما 
> 
> لكن خشيت أن تظن الأخوات أن الموضوع تم احتكاره بيني وبينك (واضح أن الذوق يسبب كوارث هذه الأيام^_^)


طيّب يلّا جهزي أستاذتي عندي أسئلة تصلح لشدّ الشّعر(ابتسامة)،
سأعودُ بإذنِ اللهِ تعالَى لأسلّيكِ()

----------

